# Want to download sound and webcam drivers for sylvania gnet 13001 netbook



## SEJO (Jun 24, 2010)

I want to download sound and webcam drivers into my sylvania gnet 13001 netbook.this is because i replaced an old operating system with a new one of windows ultimate now ny net book does not have sound and its webcam cannot function. How do i download drivers for that.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF this is all I can find on the maker http://digitalgadgets.com/netbooks/support-7in-netbook.htm
you may be able to get something from here you can join for free http://members.driverguide.com/ums/index.php?action=rc#free


----------

